# RE: HELP? New car with problems



## metsownyou (Sep 18, 2005)

*RE: HELP? New car with problems*

Hey guys, I consider myself a very patient person but it's about run out.

I bought a NEW 2005 Maxima 8/29/05 and shortly after reported a speaker issue in which the 2 front left channels/speakers go out after listening to music at normal listening levels for 15-20 minutes. 

I have brought this to the dealers attention. It has been in the service drive 4 different times. They can't figure it out but this is what they've done so far: on the 3rd and 4th visits the radio was replaced (to no avail, problem repeats itself) and the 2 front left speakers were replaced (to no avail, as well). I notified the dealer that replacing the speakers didn't fix the problem and they are "making some phone calls".

What can I do as a consumer? Do I have any rights? What can I do since they haven't solved the issue after 4 visits for the same problem?

HELP ME  

-Mike


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Depending on your state's lemon laws, you may be able to take this to Nissan USA and get the situation resolved.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

As brian said, call nissan USA and start filing complaints on it.

most likely it's the bose amps in the door that are the problem. when the older models have speakers cutting out like that, it's always the amps that are failing.


----------



## metsownyou (Sep 18, 2005)

*OK*

Thanks. The dealership is bringing in a "radio specialist" so we'll see if he can solve the problem. Is it persists then I will escalate it to corporate Nissan.

Other than this problem I absolutely love teh car and the audio system.. (WHEN IT WORKS!)


----------



## metsownyou (Sep 18, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> As brian said, call nissan USA and start filing complaints on it.
> 
> most likely it's the bose amps in the door that are the problem. when the older models have speakers cutting out like that, it's always the amps that are failing.



It's not an older model though is it? It's an 05.. Does every door have an amp in it? It's only the front left speakers that go out and buzz.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2005)

There is something wrong. I would be changing the radio out then the amp from a good stock unit. What is wrong wih some dealers? WHere do you live? Call Nissan and get a CA file going on this and make them fix it. When I get to work I'll check TSB's on this problem.



metsownyou said:


> It's not an older model though is it? It's an 05.. Does every door have an amp in it? It's only the front left speakers that go out and buzz.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

metsownyou said:


> It's not an older model though is it? It's an 05.. Does every door have an amp in it? It's only the front left speakers that go out and buzz.


No, it's not an older model, obviously. I was simply illustrating the problems seen with the Bose units in the past.

As far as I know, ALL bose units put the amps in each door, right next to the speaker.

The problem you're describing is EXACTLY the problem you run into when the Bose amps go bad. they buzz and whine and pop from that particular speaker.

And if they've already replaced the head unit (generally it will have a problem with all speakers, or simply a channel not working instead of noise in one), and the speakers (they won't create a noise.. they only convert the electrical signal to mechanical motion via a coil and magnet. the motion is what makes the air vibrate and causes the sounds you hear).. Thus, a speaker CAN'T make extra noises like that. this is aside from a failure of a speaker with a rubbing voice coil, hole in the surround, or other mechanical problem that creates other noises..... but even then, those noises are only present when the speaker is actually driven, and it usually takes quite a bit of volume to see that stuff.

a constant whining like this is definitely electrical. so that leaves the amps, head unit, and wiring.
If the head unit was replaced, then that leaves the wiring and amp as culprits. the amp is the next easiest thing to replace, so that would have been my second choice. (actually, it would have been my first, but we're picking nits here....)

if it's not the head unit and it's not the amp, then it's going to be faulty wiring... and you just don't have faulty wiring in these cars like you did in the '60s.



The easiest and quickest thing to do is for the dealership to park your car next to another one on the lot (preferably a demo model or a trade-in and not a brand new one), then rip the door panels off and swap amps in the door. this is 20-30 minutes of work and easily doable by any grease monkey with a set of screwdrivers.

If that fixes it, then have the dealer simply order a new unit to go in yours, or keep the 'new' used one in your car and order a new one for the car on the lot.


some mechanics just can't figure out that parts are interchangeable between cars on the lot and it saves a TON of time and hassle troubleshooting.


----------



## metsownyou (Sep 18, 2005)

*Thanks for the info*

Thanks a lot for the information. Here is where I stand with Nissan and teh dealership:

On Friday I bought the car in because they had some Nissan Corp. radio specialist come in and do checks on the car. They couldn't induce the issue so basically they're not going to replace anymore "random" parts at this time (they'\ve already replaced the radio itself, and the speakers in the area effected. both of which clearly did not work). My dilmemma here is that it is a random problem! In the past I have been able to induce it by playing the system at medium/high volume levels. At other times though, it happens by itself when the radio is "on" but the volume is at "zero" (such as when I'm on the phone and instead of turning the whole system off I just turn the volume all the way down).

They're telling me I have to bring the car in AGAin when it is actually doing it (but the last 2-3 times before this last visit it WAS doing it but the radio specialisst wasn't there to hear it and check it). This is getting ridiculous, out of hand and consuming way too much of my time. Rest asssured Nissan will be getting a ton of bad surveys from me for various reasons. 

Anymore suggestions? 
:balls:


----------



## metsownyou (Sep 18, 2005)

*The problem*



Matt93SE said:


> The problem you're describing is EXACTLY the problem you run into when the Bose amps go bad. they buzz and whine and pop from that particular speaker.
> 
> a constant whining like this is definitely electrical. so that leaves the amps, head unit, and wiring.
> If the head unit was replaced, then that leaves the wiring and amp as culprits. the amp is the next easiest thing to replace, so that would have been my second choice. (actually, it would have been my first, but we're picking nits here....


Matt, the sound is not constant but rather random. I've been able to induce it for the most part but now it's NOT doing it at all.. The dealer had the car for 3 days and tried various things to induce it to no avail. They've heard the problem before (the service foreman has heard it on various occasions) but the corporation Nissan guy they brought in didn't hear it. Since they've spent time and money replacing parts that obviously didn't fix the problem, they won't continue to repair or replace until they know for sure and hear what's going on.. this SUCKS i tell you. SUCKS.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Had they replaced the right part the first time, the problem would have been solved.

the problem you're seeing is a classic sign of a bad connection somewhere in the amp. most likely it's a loose ground or flaky connection on the signal side of the amp.. that's why it's volume control independent.. it's either that, or something inside the head unit on that particular channel, but that would never happen with two different units.. well it's HIGHLY unlikely anyway.

I'm putting my lunch money on it being the amp.
take it back to the dealer and insist they swap it with an amp from another car on the lot. it costs them nothing in parts if it doesn't fix the problem, and their service tech still gets paid through nissan warranty.
if that fixes the problem, then they order a new unit for the car on the lot and call it a day.

you might also want to remind them that the Lemon law clauses are sneaking up on them and you're going to return the whole damn car soon if they don't get this problem fixed.

I also suggest getting Nissan corporate involved in this... they seem to make things happen a bit quicker than the local stealerships.


----------



## metsownyou (Sep 18, 2005)

Doesn't the lemon law only apply to issues that are compromising the mechanical use of teh car? The cars vback in my possession so we'll see if it does it again. I'll make sure they swap out the amp if it does it again? Are you sure each door has an amp in it or does the Bose system have just one that runs all speakers?






Matt93SE said:


> Had they replaced the right part the first time, the problem would have been solved.
> 
> the problem you're seeing is a classic sign of a bad connection somewhere in the amp. most likely it's a loose ground or flaky connection on the signal side of the amp.. that's why it's volume control independent.. it's either that, or something inside the head unit on that particular channel, but that would never happen with two different units.. well it's HIGHLY unlikely anyway.
> 
> ...


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*Lemon Law and Stereo Systems*



metsownyou said:


> Doesn't the lemon law only apply to issues that are compromising the mechanical use of teh car? The cars vback in my possession so we'll see if it does it again. I'll make sure they swap out the amp if it does it again? Are you sure each door has an amp in it or does the Bose system have just one that runs all speakers?


I'm not an attorney, but my understanding of the lemon law is that it means the exact same problem, or combination of problems, has to have been repeated 3 or 4 times in a row, over the course of an 18 month period. If it's past 18 months from date of purchase, the lemon law expires and you're stuck with the problem. 

I'm not sure if the lemon law applies to the electronics in the car, or to mechanical items. The mechanical items are part of the basic bumper-to-bumper warranty, which leaves you covered. Thus, if it was a mechanical issue causing driveability issues, lemon law is more the case. 

I would get them to give you all records of all service visits thus far. They might "scrub" the internal notes, so I hope you kept some of your records, people you've spoken with, phone numbers and so forth. People get alot more polite and attentive when you tell them you are taking down their name and department code.

The local Nissan stealership needs to replace the amps or ground wiring or something of the Bose amps. It's not your tuner, or speakers. It's the amps or wiring to the amps. There's a bad connection some place. Have them take the door panel apart and trace the wiring.


----------



## Brooklyn-B15 (Dec 15, 2002)

my 04 does the same thing and im just use to it but it helps if i give it a slight bang on the console and it will go away for a couple of days but it was very annoying in the begining and also it was the drivers front door and tweet that keeps going in and out


----------



## metsownyou (Sep 18, 2005)

Well here's what they told me to do after the last unsuccessful visit about 2 weeks ago. They told me to keep a log of when it occurs and everything associated with such as conditions.

For some reason for about 1 1/2 weeks I couldn't induce it nor would it happen naturally! Well now that it's gottten warm again here in southern Cali., it's happening again. When the thernometer hit 79 and higher the problem would occur. Therefore leading me to believe it is heat related. I called the dealer to tell them it has happened daily since it got warm again and they are calling corp. service assist to see what they say. Obviously they're morons at this dealership who can't find ways to fix problems themselves. 

Knowing it may be heat related, does that reassure you it is the amp causing the problem? Perhaps eliminating the wiring as the issue? Maybe something else is the cause?

Thanks!





alexnds said:


> I'm not an attorney, but my understanding of the lemon law is that it means the exact same problem, or combination of problems, has to have been repeated 3 or 4 times in a row, over the course of an 18 month period. If it's past 18 months from date of purchase, the lemon law expires and you're stuck with the problem.
> 
> I'm not sure if the lemon law applies to the electronics in the car, or to mechanical items. The mechanical items are part of the basic bumper-to-bumper warranty, which leaves you covered. Thus, if it was a mechanical issue causing driveability issues, lemon law is more the case.
> 
> ...


----------



## metsownyou (Sep 18, 2005)

Alex, somethig new happened yesterday. After 15 minutes to the drive the issue started happening (with the sound system on) so I turned off the audio system and 2 minutes later the buzz and outage of the front left speakers went away.

I left the system off and another 20-30 minutes into the drive WITH THE AUDIO SYSTEM OFF the buzz started again and was louder!! What the heck is going on? I let the service emanager now and he said he will add it to the list of symptoms to talk to Nissan Corporate about. Help!! 




alexnds said:


> I'm not an attorney, but my understanding of the lemon law is that it means the exact same problem, or combination of problems, has to have been repeated 3 or 4 times in a row, over the course of an 18 month period. If it's past 18 months from date of purchase, the lemon law expires and you're stuck with the problem.
> 
> I'm not sure if the lemon law applies to the electronics in the car, or to mechanical items. The mechanical items are part of the basic bumper-to-bumper warranty, which leaves you covered. Thus, if it was a mechanical issue causing driveability issues, lemon law is more the case.
> 
> ...


----------

